# Banana Spider working it's magic



## SlipperKing (Jul 9, 2012)

On trip to Angleton,TX for a wedding anniversary of 60 years. In their backyard.
A banana Spider working it's magic on a Japanese Beetle my wife through into the web






Checkout this wrap job!






I think this the bit!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool! I hate Japanese beetles and their grubs!


----------



## Justin (Jul 9, 2012)

gorgeous spider. I love these.


----------



## Stone (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool! We have a very similar sp. here called Golden Orb Weaver. Its web is gold rather than silver. They are facinating creatures.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots, Rick.

I'd need a lot of spiders to take care of the Japanese Beatles here -- I feed them to the fish in our pond.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2012)

that spider is huge! though, the larger spiders here in ny are fairly tame as far as aggression goes. 'think it could've handled that beetle with about 1/10th of that wrap, though!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 12, 2012)

How cool is that! Great series of pictures!


----------

